# Sierra JHC!



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut,
I've been given a box of Sierra 158gr JHC and have just loaded 20.
Never loaded JHC or JHP. The lead part has de-formed/mushroomed a bit. :smt076

Is this normal?

I ordered some FMJ HP last week, they were on promo (aka cheap!!).:anim_lol:
I hope NOT to have a problem with reloading them!

Any advice guys?

fusil


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Fusil,

I load RNFMJ, Gold Dot's (rounded HP's), SJHP and SJSP for my 357 and 38's. The SJHP and SJSP I use are essentialy flat front. If loaded using a seating die for round nose bullets, some deformation occurs. What I did to reduce deformation of soft flat bullets is purchase a second insert for the die which I ground flat. It has worked reasonably well for me.

Use of seperate seating and crimping dies will reduce deformation also. I use Lee's seperate Factory Crimp die

It is my understanding you can purchase custom seating inserts to match a specific bullet if you use Lee dies.

You might send them an Email on the subject. If you do please let us know their answer.

Good luck

TOF

tumbleweed


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I used to load a LOT of Sierra JHC in .44 Magnum (love that 180 grain). Initially, I had the same problem, and solved it by using TOF's method, above. Eventually, I decided to try going in the other direction, and found better results.

Take a seating punch and find a way (I had a machinist friend do it) to countersink it far enough to allow the lead part of the bullet nose to enter, but not touch, the inside of the punch. When you do this, the seating force is transferred to the outer edge of the seating punch; the bullet is seated by a "ring" of pressure on the bullet jacket instead of the lead nose. This also allows the bullet to self-center, preventing tipping during the seating process. It completely prevents nose deformation, and makes seating to a uniform depth for crimping in the groove MUCH easier and more accurate.


----------

